# It's Time 2 Share your Favorite Goat Item Product or Equiptment



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Few wks ago we decided to buy our goats a few goodies from thier fair premiums. One item was a protien bucket pee-yukk it was aweful and was returned but I didnt get something I been aiming to share with you all and feel free to tell us your favrotite product feel free to hi-jack away!!! 

I got one of those Goat Tuff Fed Tough's WOW It's GREAT!!! Been using cut out 5 gal buckets which wasted so much feed was has hard to clean and was constantly being tore off. This new feeder is easy to clean has a good strong strudy feel i even saw 225 lb buck standing on it other day, all this rain i was able to clean so easy definatly worth $15 will get anouther next spring for sure!!!

Dave


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I just recently got a goat & sheep drenching gun. About $13 dollars @TSC. You can attach a needle to it to draw up things like Ivomec Plus. The mouth piece is super handy. Giving oral meds (wormers, cocci prevention) with that is ever so much nicer than trying to use a regular syringe! I was scared of them when I first heard about them, but they're a lot more user friendly than they look!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Just because I've been drooling over one since we got into goats, Stanchen with feed pail holder. I have been using a sheep/buck stand for milking and sure would love to have it to where I don't use a chain around those pretty necks :biggrin.
Other favorite goat merchandise owned now, flat backed plastic feed buckets that hang on the livestock fencing. They are a dark green and hold up tp those silly rambunctious boys.
Tam


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I LOVE the goat tuff feeders! I have 3 and could use a couple more!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I love my hay bags.

Sheryl


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

In-line milk filters!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:twisted fence tie outs. Has made feeding time an absolutely wonderful time, no more bashing, mauling, tripping, or dumping.
Tam


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

fence tie outs....great idea! I have those small square fence hanging buckets for each doe I could use those and tie everyone out to know that each is getting their fair share...hmmmm have to look at that. Wouldn't be able to use them in the rain...not a big enough shelter for that, but would be good for sunny days!


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

Fence tie outs and milking machine has made life much simpler. In-line filters are on the list.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

PortaSCC for Goats is better than CMT for mastitis testing. Nelson-Jameson has the kits. Color coded SCC counts and very accurate. I use them on does and on the bulk tank sample and each official sample for the last two months I have pre-tested with the PortaSCC and the PortaSCC showed under 500,000 SCC and the actual lab tests were 380,000 SCC and 330,000 SCC. Very Happy and pleased with this product and I no longer have to judge slime!!! Jennifer


----------



## mokujin (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm really happy with the stainless milk strainer we have. Got it from a good site (not sure if we're allowed to put urls in topics or not), anyway it had a small crack in the top rim (maybe 1/4 inch long and not in a location that's going to cause any type of leakage).

but since it had this small crack, instead of $50, they sold it to me for $30...and gave me a 200ct box of filters!

This strainer has made it a lot easier on us, come straining time!

Shane


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for that tip Jennifer. Sounds like a good addition to any milk room.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

My Hoegger milking machine is a must have favorite for me .


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My new buck barn 

My Lister Stablemates with cover coat blade.

Hog panel kid pens and mini lambars.

Milking machine.

My alfalfa, hay and mineral feeders.

I simply wouldn't have goats anymore if it wasn't for them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

My heated water buckets in the winter time.. no dumping frozen blocks of ice.. 
My heated milk room with running hot and cold water.. 
Flat back buckets
goat tuff trough feeders


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My stock tank heater so goats have thawed water available even in subzero weather.
The nonvac nipples I get from Hoeggers.
The doggie divider in my Subaru so I can haul a few goats economically when needed.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I love my hay feeders, I made the kind like Vicki has.
I love the set up I have now for hand milking: a big plastic bucket that I put icewater in, then my milk bucket, then the muslin cloth over the milk bucket. So my milk is immediately chilled and strained. By the time I get to the house it is ice cold. 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new buck shelter my uncle came and helped us get built. It's nice! With three bucks now it's a good thing.
My chain collars on my bucks. 
My tough square feeding buckets. They are made for horses and you can't bust them. I have like 4 now. Use and abuse them


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Those neat little gate-latches.. the ones ya just push the gate and it latches automatically, oh, and double end snaps....can't ever have enough of those!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, I have a couple of curious does who figured out how to open them. Had to move all the latches further down the gates away from those noses. Jennifer


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ashley said:


> I love my hay feeders, I made the kind like Vicki has....for hand milking: a big plastic bucket that I put icewater in, then my milk bucket, then the muslin cloth over the milk bucket. So my milk is immediately chilled and strained. By the time I get to the house it is ice cold.


ok, pics please!!!! especially the wonderful hay feeders you are talking about, does it stop them from wasting hay? I think I can visualize the milking set up, but on the odd day when some milker is in heat and cranky and kicks the icewater bucket on my lap... lol


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Goat hay feeder--it's big and heavy duty metal! And it has a catch tray in the bottom so no more hay all over the floor!


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh! And I do NOT know how I forgot THIS item!!! Sheesh! This is our NUMBER ONE item, hands down! 
Our Evenflo baby monitor set! I bought those for $6.99 at a thrift shop three years ago, and it has saved me.... MANY many trips up the hill to the barn to check on expecting does , AND, it has saved many MANY new kids, whose moms got into trouble and could not give birth, or, could not clean off the babies, as it ALWAYS alerts us to goats in labor, and so we are always present for all births! I cannot tell you how many births we would have missed and found dead kids from, had we not had the monitor.... It also uses VERY little electricity....
Yep! The monitor is our number ONE goat-related item! (Oh, and we can play with it, too... as in... we can talk to the goats on it from the house, and they all answer us! Company is ALWAYS impressed byt THAT little extra. lol)


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a round galvanized feeder with hay rack in the middle, can feed about 15 does at one time. I really need another one.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Here are two put up side by side:

They do not waste much hay with these, but some of course. I would use utility panel if I did them again. This is horse panel. They seem to rub their noses on it more than I like. Utility panel is 4 x 4, horse panel is 2 x 4. Couldn't find utility panel when I made these.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I LIKE that hay feeder! I think I'll make a few - that is quite a few. Super! Jennifer


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

a friend of mine has similar ones with 4x4 and the kids at a certain age get their heads stuck and really scream.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, maybe the 2 x 4 isn't so bad then!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I'm dreaming about my new goat/milking barn, complete with hot and cold running water, feeders and hay racks I can access from MY side of the fence, outlets for plugging in stock tank heaters, a seperate grooming/clipping corner with stand...and the best part about it is that I actually will have help building it! Thanks Jennifer for recommending those premeir fences...I don't know why I didn't think of that before...now we can start on the barn even sooner without having to worry about fencing in acres of property with permanant fencing....We have one of those premeir fences already and it works great, keeps stray dogs out, LGD in, and best of all, we can move it when we want to rotate the pasture!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Anita,

What kind of Premier fencing are you talking about? 

Vicki in NC


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

probably http://www.premier1supplies.com/


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use the pos/neg net and have for years. The stuff is great for me and it really does last for years, I am retiring some this year that is similar New Zealand fencing and it is over 25 years old, though half that time it was not up in winter due to VT's snow. The stuff I have now is up year round and is 5 years old with no deterioration. I swear by the stuff for my goats. Not used for bucks, though only the dairy does and does moved up to the herd ready to kid. Jennifer


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My feeders are like Ashely's, I used the utility panel, not even a mini lamancha baby can get their head in them. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I need to get some of that electric netting for the garden, to keep them OUT of it, and some guineas in it. Guineas are supposed to eat squash bugs. I hope so because I could grow enough for the entire state of Arkansas if not for those darn squash bugs.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I too use the Premier electric movable fencing and it's GREAT !! I use it to move the goats around in the yard so I dont have to mow ,it goes around all kinds of stuff that you dont want the goats destroying like fruit trees and garden. 

I LIKE that hay rack and plan on building some !!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh Ashley, I hear you on the squash bugs. I am hoping that guineas are the solution, too. Those bugs were terrible this year...they ate my zuchinni and all my other summer squash, my cukes, my pumpkins, and my melons. UGH. I'm like, "Where did you come from?" No one has had a garden on our property for at least 2-3 years until we planted one last spring. OTOH, the neighbors have a garden. Maybe they just migrated over here.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know of any creature that likes the taste of squash bugs. We tried guineas and all they did was make a lot of noise.
Supposedly neem spray at the base of the plant where they like to feed (and inject viruses) will help if you can interrupt the reproductive cycle by killing the newly hatched monsters. Adults over winter in debris piles and under wood and leaves and etc so they get a jump on things that overwinter as larvae. So yes your neighbors probably contributed. I understand they can move fairly long distances since the adults can fly. We have heard from 2 gardeners that they saved squash plants that already had resident populations by spraying the base with neem. Hopefully you will remember to post if your birds do the trick! Ours skipped the garden grooming classes and were worthless but good luck and happy ear plugs.
Lee


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I sprayed them with neem last year. Eventually, I even made it up stronger than what it said on the label...shhh, don't tell. It almost seemed like the adults were saying, "Thank you for that refreshing shower." I was even spraying them directly and nada. The nymphs were affected, but there were so many, that you were always bound to miss a few. But maybe it will help to spray the base of the plant, too. Worth a try anyhow.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yah - those adults are tricky- they always hide and just come right back out.
We get around this by just squishing any we see and checking undersides of leaves for eggs (red clusters) and then planting squash hither and yon with lots of other stuff between it so that maybe they will miss one????
Hate em. But yes- the base is where they feed and the babies hang out. If you can put foil under the plant while it is young supposedly the reflected light up under the base and undersides of leaves makes it less comfy for them.
Wish we were tending to it now instead of bundling up!
Lee


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

"In-line milk filters!"

Amen!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I did find something that gets the squash bugs this year. But you have to keep spraying it once or twice a week. It's a natural horse spray, Equisect, it's got a green leaf on a silver bottle. It will get rid of them, but you have to keep it up. We had a ton of squash this year until I got busy towards the latter part of summer and kind of let them go. But we had an absolute jungle, I could hardly get in there to pick them. We were freezing them, giving them away, some went bad... The equisect isn't cheap either, for as much as we put in.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Oct 4, 2008)

We made those hay feeders too and love them. We used upside down hog panels, due to cost. Here it is $25 for hog or cattle panels, $70 for horse or $100 for utility. But we did make 4 feeders from one panel. Total cost was $75 for 4 mangers.


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

my tip isn't huge, nor is it a 'goat thing' per se, but i love my bucket top with the seat on it, usually used for hunting doves or geese. its padded, it swivels, and i use it for my milking stool--and then i have all my little things like extra collars, scissors, hoof trimmers, etc. in the bucket itself, and they no longer 'walk off'!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris mine my son made for me in scouts years ago and I still use it for my kidding equipment. It also gives me a place to sit when I get to folks places to help, I don't want to be sitting on a cold milkstand for a couple of hours! Vicki


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Chris its a pretty good tip you can store all kinds of goat items in it.


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

best of all, its 'out of sight, out of mind' of those other ppl (hubby, kids) who might wanna 'borrow' something, where it goes to never-never land--as in never seen again!!


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

My favorite goat related item is my pasteurizer. It's really a hot water canner that is HUGE. I can pasteurize milk, use it to make cheese, it currently warms water in the milk room for animals to drink or me to wash up (until I get my in-line water heater), it thaws frozen milk when I need it, and it'll can for me. it has a temp dial and it holds the temp really well. I love it!

After that I think I love my AI eqpt. That was one of the best decisions I made this year. I am now expecting my AI kids by Lakeshore Farms Allied Force out of two of my does. I have the ability to breed to so many bucks I could never add to my lines if it weren't for AIing. The pasteurizer is more versatile but this stuff allows me to add genetics I never could if I didn't have it.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

My favorite supplies are my milking stand [an obvious one, but still something I couldn't like without], quick release goat collars, a sheep halter to use with head-strong animals, a van with a large cargo area that makes transporting animals very simple, and [my favorite this time of the year] electric de-icers for water tanks. I would love a milking machine, but that is a little down the road from right now.
Ashlyn


----------

